# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Animatronic dinosaurs and animals, Only Dinosaurs Science & Technology Co.,Ltd, Sichuan, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Only Dinosaurs Science & Technology Co.,Ltd

----------


## Airicist

Animatronic Indominus Rex Ride

Published on Jun 25, 2015




> Do you want to conquer Indominus Rex? Trust us that you can touch Real Indominus Rex from Jurassic World. We can restore life size Indominus Rex to real world.
> In video, it is a 5 meters long Animatronic Indominus Rex Ride. In 28th June 2015, the Rex will be Anhui, China to amuse local children.
> The children can ride scary Indominus Rex, that make people excited. We can make any type of dinosaur model.
> 
> onlydinosaurs.com/features/animatronic-dinosaur

----------


## Airicist

Interactive Stegosaurus Robot
October 30, 2015




> We promote interactive stegosaurus robot. This is a 4 meters long animatronic stegosaurus. Our client asks us to make it to be INTETACTIVE-CONTROL DINOSAUR. 
> We set one customized control-box to operate stegosaurus. On the box, set some buttons to control dinosaur's each movement. Player just press the buttons to make stegosaurus eyes, mouth, belly......work.
> Website: onlydinosaurs.com/features/interactive-control-dino

----------

